# Reusable Tampons



## icesk8 (Jan 3, 2008)

I hate the disposable tampons I have and I rarely use them. They are not comfortable and they create waste. I normally use pads, but they can get really gross. I was looking in to buying sea sponges. I am an athelete, have never had children (if this makes a difference) and I think I have a small vagina (just think) Has anyone used them? Do they stay in place when you are consantly jumping around doing sports like I am? They seem like they would work better, and do you guys have anyother ideas?

this is what I was looking at

http://www.jadeandpearl.com/catalog/...products_id=18


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a friend that uses sea sponges, they're best for light-medium flow.

I'd look into a diva cup/keeper or instead soft cups.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a diva and while its nice I don't love it (I barely like it). I bought me some sponges to try this next cycle. I've heard they aren't that great for heavier flows but 1. that's not me and 2. I have heard you CAN double up and use two at once if need be.

I bought mine at Whole Foods. You can buy just an ordinary sea sponge from your painting area in any craft store (heck WalMart has them) and trim them yourself and get it for cheaper that way. I sanitized mine according to the sea pearls site in a 50/50 water and hydrogen peroxide mix.


----------



## icesk8 (Jan 3, 2008)

If they are for light flows does that mean they will leak? If it does I could just get cloth pads to wear under it when I have a heavy flow right?


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I'd definitely check out a menstrual cup - there are other options besides the diva cup. I actually like my keeper a lot better - check out this link


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icesk8* 
If they are for light flows does that mean they will leak? If it does I could just get cloth pads to wear under it when I have a heavy flow right?

I did a search on the forums here when I first was looking into them and very few people seem to like them. Seems they do leak when they are full and there is a change in pressure such as when you sneeze. Like I said though you are supposed to be able to wear two at a time if you feel you need to. You can certainly use a cloth pad with it if you think you might need one.

It couldn't hurt to try. While I know there are other cups out there I'm not likely to use a different brand. I don't like the fit and even when they are in the right place I leak and am very aware of them. I have gotten it in perfectly on a few occasions and they just aren't comfy to me. I don't have a very heavy flow (I might be able to qualify as a medium flow on one or two days) so I'm not worried.

I say give them a try and if you don't like them try something else. I started with tampons and then went to the Diva and am now to sea sponges. I hope they work as well as I think they will!


----------



## icesk8 (Jan 3, 2008)

This maybe kind of TMI, but tampons always feel uncomfortable to me and I was thinking a sea sponge would be more comfortable. Do you think I am not inserting them in right or what? Are divacups easy to use and comfortable?


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

I love my divacup. It takes a little practice to get used to. I found it comfortable right away, but not easy until the second or third cycle after I had some practice. Now its super easy and comfortable, but I didn't find tampons uncomfortable, YMMV. My favourite advantage to the divacup is that you can go a lot longer without emptying it than you can go without changing a pad or tampon. And it never ever leaks (well, unless it overflows, but that just means you shoudn't leave it so long).


----------



## CalebsMome (Apr 25, 2007)

I really don't like my resuable tampons. I don't like the Diva or Instead cups either. Both of them leak. And if I'm going to have to wear a pad anyway, I just rather deal with that. I've found that cups and tampons just make my period last from 1 to 2 days longer. I really am not that big of a fan of my period, and I'd rather just let it come on out and be done with, but that's just me.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Kyamo leaking doesn't always mean they are full. I have never filled a diva cup and I still leak, even when inserted properly. I have a light enough flow I could keep it in long enough to be a health hazard and still not fill it.







I think the trick to figuring out if you like any sort of cup is experimenting with the fold option. When I first got mine I did the one the isnert suggests and then googled them, found a different style, tried it, and got a MUCH better fit. It was the difference between a night and day for me. Still not my favorite option. My bleeding doesn't last longer but I dry out super fast. By day 2 of my cycle with a diva in I need lube to get it in and out. With tampons I never had an issue.

I don't find tampons uncomfortable. I've heard the sponges are more comfy and you feel them less (I don't feel tampons though so I doubt I can feel it less







).


----------



## icesk8 (Jan 3, 2008)

So I could just get sea sponges at a craft store and cut and sterilize them? For the first time in along time I can't wait until I get m period to try this or a Divacup


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Exactly! I can't remember which member it is (I found her back when I was searching into it) but there is one here who has been doing just that for years. I couldnt ever find them so I just bought premade ones but if they work out I'm going to track them down and do it myself.

I've been eagerly waiting for AF to show for this reason!


----------

